# What are you doing for Valentines Day?



## Xerolin (Feb 7, 2017)

Heyhey, V-day is only a week from now! Are you gonna spend it with your special someone? Ask your crush out? Orrr just stay home and eat ice cream while crying maybe?
All of those sound great!

W e l l I'm giving my crush this s p e c i a l valentines card


Spoiler:  











beautiful, isn't it? 

What about you guys? I'm sure it'll be such fun on the TBT Dating board uwu


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 7, 2017)

i'm gonna sit home alone with the love of my love
food


----------



## lizziety (Feb 7, 2017)

Working lol


----------



## Bowie (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm gonna spend the day being grateful for having a really wonderful best friend in my life, regardless of whether we can ever actually make it work in a relationship.


----------



## Corrie (Feb 7, 2017)

I haven't fully decided what I'm gonna do for my boyfriend. I'm definitely gonna make him a homemade card and write some sappy fluff in it and bake him a huuuuuuge dessert bento with all sorts of different colours of cookies and fudge. I also saw a recipe for a crepe rose bouquet so I'm gonna try making that too. 

I have gotten that far. Not sure what else to do yet, besides the obvious of hanging out with him. ^_^


----------



## boujee (Feb 7, 2017)

made reservations for me and my aunt at this fancy restaurant that she always wanted to go to. It's to show how grateful I am for her since she adopted me and my sister when my mom died. She's my bonus mom <3


----------



## Aniko (Feb 7, 2017)

Nothing. I had totally forgot about it.


----------



## Candlehearts (Feb 7, 2017)

I'll be working and then doing homework as it's a weekday. 
Much excitement. Such adult life. ఠ_ఠ

In all seriousness, every day is special because I live with my significant other. plus valentines day is just a way for stores to jack up the price of stuffed animals and candyლ(ﾟдﾟლ)


----------



## vel (Feb 7, 2017)

class & more class.


----------



## N a t (Feb 7, 2017)

Suffering. Hopefully with my best friend lol. I don't have class that day, yay. But I might have work at some point, and my bestie does have class. Luckily we should have some time to spend together as single pringles.


----------



## hippymegan (Feb 7, 2017)

The little 3 year old girl I babysit is going to be "my valentine and my boyfriend" this year. So cute!


----------



## forestyne (Feb 7, 2017)

Beautiful card there.

Probably crying. At home. Like I always do.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 7, 2017)

I would be playing Persona 5 if they didn't delay it, so I guess since I'm off I'll be finding something to play, do or binge.


----------



## Rizies (Feb 7, 2017)

Me and my husband both work during the day. So I am hoping to get home fast, work out, and then we are going to go see a movie I think. 

Valentine's day for us is pretty low key.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Feb 7, 2017)

I will be sleeping but next Friday my boyfriend is coming to see me and take me out c:


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Feb 7, 2017)

my neighbor offered the idea of going to a bar to find " lonely chicks" 
at first it seemed too stupid to commit to but I think I'm gonna end up going with him


----------



## jiny (Feb 8, 2017)

uhhh idk yet. my crush says he wants to get me something so i'll just wait and see if he does or not


----------



## Rasha (Feb 8, 2017)

I'll be at work, getting my hands dirty. the usual ****


----------



## doveling (Feb 8, 2017)

me and my bub will be going out for dinner on valentines, followed by a laser tag and bowling :' ))
he is my fav


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 8, 2017)

nothing hah


----------



## hamster (Feb 8, 2017)

my boyfriend and i are just like "happy valentine" and that's it
we don't really do anything special but it's cute


----------



## Shauntal (Feb 8, 2017)

_Spending Valentines with my brother as we are both single with the tub of Ben & Jerry's while watching GoSick (it's an anime). Misery loves company... right? 
_


​


----------



## Zireael (Feb 8, 2017)

Bowie said:


> I'm gonna spend the day being grateful for having a really wonderful best friend in my life, regardless of whether we can ever actually make it work in a relationship.



This sums mine up perfectly. Although I don't know if we'll even get any time together at all that day since we've both been busy lately. Just a movie would be nice.


----------



## kayleee (Feb 8, 2017)

Spending the day with my boyfriend  I'm gonna make him cute heart shaped pancakes in the morning and then we have dinner reservations at a nice resteraunt.


----------



## ellarella (Feb 8, 2017)

i'm probably gonna watch a sappy romantic movie or play a romantic video game


----------



## kylie32123 (Feb 8, 2017)

Same as every year. Nothing.


----------



## sej (Feb 8, 2017)

valen what??


----------



## simonthomas6 (Feb 8, 2017)

Attempt to get a switch preorder. 
Nothing else....


----------



## Samansu (Feb 8, 2017)

Despite having a boyfriend for the first time in years, I am not doing anything for Valentine's day. We both think Valentine's day is silly and unnecessary so we don't celebrate it. 

I hope all of the people who do celebrate it have fun though! ^-^


----------



## Psydye (Feb 8, 2017)

Nothing. I'm single.


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Feb 8, 2017)

I'll be sitting at home being upset that my love has to work on our first Valentine's day together


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 8, 2017)

Listening to BTS' new songs kxkaiayuo 
So hopefully my preorder will come on the 13th / 14th...... yeah no


----------



## Soot Sprite (Feb 8, 2017)

My fiance has something planned for me, but I don't have any clue what is it. I have the day off luckily so I'm really eager to see what he's doing. He normally goes all out for these things


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 8, 2017)

Probably enjoying the single life and how great it feels not to be obsessed over finding a date that I can enjoy V-day without crying about it.


----------



## Soda Fox (Feb 8, 2017)

Same thing I do every day. Go to work, work out, hang out at home playing video games with my hubby in the evening.


----------



## Hbear (Feb 8, 2017)

Hopefully he'll be off for it. If he is, we'll go on a date or something and spend time together  If he's not off, then I'll just stay home and play ACNL. Maybe Walker will be my Valentine instead... ; (


----------



## Tao (Feb 8, 2017)

I'll be enjoying the first year in a while that I'm not obligated to spend money on somebody else and instead grab some overtime at work to get more money to spend on my #1 beautiful bae: me.


----------



## Waluigi (Feb 8, 2017)

N O T   G O I N G   T O   S C H O O L   C A U S E   H O L I D A Y

so i can at least spend my valentines day alone with my one true love: my pc


----------



## AquaStrudel (Feb 8, 2017)

i would play persona 5 but it got delayed again smh

i'll probably just stay home and eat chocolate that i bought for myself


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 8, 2017)

Oh yeah, it's half term! I totally forgot ;; 
And I forgot I'll be at my dad's hnnnssnnsnsns kill me


----------



## Lululand (Feb 8, 2017)

Same things I do everyday I suppose. Work on my studies, snag some previously-unsold pretty heart-shaped junk off the stores maybe, then play games or something. Y'know, just enjoying being single without plastering facebook with annoying memes about how ****ty it is to be single on v-day even though in my experience couples aren't nearly as annoying as butthurt singles normally are but I digress

I'll probably get to see my dad give my mom some flowers, which will be cute <3
Hell maybe they'll be off spending the evening at some fancy restaurant together, and my siblings and I might have the house all for ourselves... so yay!


----------



## Loriii (Feb 8, 2017)

Most likely spend the day (night) with special someone.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Feb 8, 2017)

Crying about not having a boyfriend.

_Eh_ , i dont need one anyways.

Oh and help a friend to get a girlfriend


----------



## wassop (Feb 8, 2017)

probably cri ing

loljk im gonna give a friend a present and watch movies with some other frens and also probably writing 2/14/2017 on my assignments bc i got school OMMGH and a test the next day so gotta study


----------



## milkyi (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm going to talk to my boyfriend and stuff my face with food


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 8, 2017)

Absolutely nothing since I'm not in a relationship.


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 8, 2017)

Spending it with the love of my life......
video games


----------



## mayorsam17 (Feb 9, 2017)

Absolutely nothing xD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 10, 2017)

As far as I know just chillin' at home and exchanging gifts with my boyfriend (if he gets something in time...) I got his stuff all wrapped and tucked away and got him a silly valentine's card I hope he enjoys. I gave him 2 things early because I didn't want to wait, I got him a nice jacket since it's raining I didn't want to have it wrapped up and have him getting soaked for a week without it. XD And I got him a new chain for his necklace I got him for X-Mas because he broke the old one.


----------



## Dogemon (Feb 10, 2017)

Going to go to class, come home, and probably hang out with bf while watching some streams.


----------



## creamyy (Feb 10, 2017)

School.


----------



## Envy (Feb 10, 2017)

Band. Lots and lots of band.


----------



## Stalfos (Feb 10, 2017)

Um... What day is Valentines?


----------



## tae (Feb 10, 2017)

not ****.


----------



## Jacob (Feb 10, 2017)

I assume my girlfriend and I aren't going to do much on the actual day besides maybe facetime but tomorrow we are hanging out instead. Theres this place in Philly called Graffiti Pier and I think the plan is to go there add something to it. Another friend of mine's parents aren't going to be home tomorrow night so we might go over there for a Valentines day party afterwards


----------



## brownboy102 (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm gettin' my braces out on Valentines. Can't wait, actually.


----------



## NightGale100 (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm going to be with with my true love... FOOD! Annnd  I'm gonna be playing some Animal Crossing of course!


----------



## Heyden (Feb 11, 2017)

like every other year, nothing, oh and school


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 11, 2017)

I love Valentine's day..Too bad I don't have anyone to spend time with that day. Instead I just fangirl over my favorite OTP.

is that bad?...


----------



## piichinu (Feb 11, 2017)

its a tuesday ***** im going to school


----------



## Irelia (Feb 11, 2017)

a friend o mine is trying to see fifty shades darker on valentines day and im just like


----------



## uyumin (Feb 12, 2017)

I have court.


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 13, 2017)

working at a restaurant.... so like kill me


----------



## Corrie (Feb 13, 2017)

AccfSally said:


> I love Valentine's day..Too bad I don't have anyone to spend time with that day. Instead I just fangirl over my favorite OTP.
> 
> is that bad?...



I still fangirl over my OTP to this day. I will never grow out of it or get over how cute they are! Never!


----------



## cornimer (Feb 13, 2017)

I'll be in class alllllll day and eat lunch and dinner by myself


----------



## glow (Feb 13, 2017)

my bf is surprising me w/ a date!!! i dont rlly care what we do tho


----------



## honeymoo (Feb 13, 2017)

Hopefully school will be cancelled because of this blizzard and I can just stay at home and practice music all day like I do every other day. My saxophone and flute are my lovers tbh.


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm single so I'm probably just gonna spend it with family, doing art and watching movies and eating chocolates and stuff.


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 13, 2017)

toadsworthy said:


> working at a restaurant.... so like kill me



I have a test during the day and working at night.... so like double kill me


----------



## Locket (Feb 13, 2017)

wake up, go to school, not get anything, go home, and get chocolate from my fridge.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 13, 2017)

I have class in the morning and then my friend wanted me to drop by her house on my way back home. I'm not sure if she has anything planned but I hope we can watch movies together because I have a ton on my queue that I wanted to get through.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

Dressing nicely. I'm going to give candy to a quote unquote, friend.


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm going to be extra low-key flirty with my crush.


----------



## Greys0n (Feb 14, 2017)

working and eat chocolate


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 14, 2017)

noT RECEIVING MY ALBUM as it probably won't come until March 14th wtf

I somehow got myself a Valentine's though heh heh heh 
uwu


----------



## piichinu (Feb 14, 2017)

badgrl2 said:


> its a tuesday ***** im going to school



ironically i decided to skip school today?????


----------



## littletwinclouds (Feb 14, 2017)

my boy and i don't celebrate but we went to the shops to buy yakuza 0 (which we got for super cheap), and then got mcdonalds aha
(super exciting bc there isn't one near us so we never get to have it, AND they had 24 nuggets for $9.95 yeahhhhh)


----------



## Elov (Feb 14, 2017)

I have an essay due tomorrow, and a bunch of journal entries as well... So I need to go work on all of that x.x Will probably workout as well. And maybe spend time with my bf on cam or call or something.


----------



## Soigne (Feb 14, 2017)

I got a cupcake (that I couldn't eat) from work & decided to skip my last class just because. I really don't do anything for Valentines day.


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 14, 2017)

suck dick


----------



## Invisible again (Feb 14, 2017)

I'll be going out to dinner with my boyfriend, and I have no clue what we'll be doing after that. lol


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 14, 2017)

I know this is probably a clone of several other posts in this thread, but... nothing.


----------



## chocopug (Feb 14, 2017)

I've been playing Stardew Valley and eating chocolate.


----------



## Panda Hero (Feb 14, 2017)

could u believe i actually was hoping to get something today?

oh well, today is just like any other day.


----------



## baileyanne94 (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm spending the day at the airport with my husband...
We had to take a bus to the airport around 11am and our plane leaves around 7pm so it's been some time but we had surprisingly good airport food and it's our first wedding anniversary as well! I'm looking forward to my chocolate heart from Isabelle.
Happy Valentine's Day everyone~


----------



## derezzed (Feb 14, 2017)

Eating chocolate by myself. Having a ****ing blast.
Also gonna watch the new episode of The Flash tonight.


----------



## littletwinclouds (Feb 14, 2017)

baileyanne94 said:


> I'm spending the day at the airport with my husband...
> We had to take a bus to the airport around 11am and our plane leaves around 7pm so it's been some time but we had surprisingly good airport food and it's our first wedding anniversary as well! I'm looking forward to my chocolate heart from Isabelle.
> Happy Valentine's Day everyone~



happy anniversary!


----------



## Aleigh (Feb 14, 2017)

I went to school, played animal crossing for a little bit, when on the internet for a little bit, ate chocolate that my dad gave me, and curl into a little ball and cry because I am forever alone.


----------



## Luna Moonbug (Feb 14, 2017)

my husband made me a special dinner for valentine's day...he's so sweet...


----------



## baileyanne94 (Feb 15, 2017)

littletwinclouds said:


> happy anniversary!




Thank you, that's so sweet!


----------



## Emizel (Feb 15, 2017)

I went to the cinema with my best friend lol


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 15, 2017)

Went out on a dinner date, had fun at the end of the night. It went pretty well.


----------



## Elin1O (Feb 15, 2017)

I met up with my boyfriend at his place, we made dinner together, and he surprised me with a cake in the shape of a heart. 
It was very sweet ♥


----------



## Soraru (Feb 16, 2017)

valentines day? lol whats that? 
never, ever celebrated. got some chocolate though. ^u^
so therefore, Feb 14 is not Valentines Day for me, it is free chocolate day.


----------



## arle (Feb 16, 2017)

i ended up cooking a 3 course dinner for my boyfriend, it turned out really great!

-pizza roses
-lemon glazed salmon
-chocolate mousse pie

pics in the tweet below:
https://twitter.com/ArleRoxStone/status/831641092688867328


----------



## Zireael (Feb 16, 2017)

arle said:


> i ended up cooking a 3 course dinner for my boyfriend, it turned out really great!
> 
> -pizza roses
> -lemon glazed salmon
> ...



All of those look absolutely divine. I only wish I was half as good at waifu stuff like that I'm terrible in the kitchen lmao. Definitely need to try those pizza roses sometime. Thanks for sharing, love the pictures.


----------



## arle (Feb 16, 2017)

Elvenfrost said:


> All of those look absolutely divine. I only wish I was half as good at waifu stuff like that I'm terrible in the kitchen lmao. Definitely need to try those pizza roses sometime. Thanks for sharing, love the pictures.



thanks, love! if you're interested, I could send you the recipes? two of them were videos that show you how to make them, if you're interested in trying your hand at it!


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 16, 2017)

I never celebrated Valentine's Day, even in a relationship. I just never understood it really, see it as a bit of a rip off.
Or maybe I'm just cheap and miserable


----------

